# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  phần mềm ghi âm điện thoại 7610

## BaoNgoc99

chào các bạn ! mình muốn cài đặt phần mềm ghi âm cuộc gọi cho điện thoại 7610, bạn nào có phần mềm nói trên (tiêng anh thì càng tốt) cho mình xin, và chỉ dẫn cách cài đặt, mình cảm ơn nhiều !

----------


## maingocbichvn

đây nè bạn ui :http://www.mediafire.com/?tm2tjm3jmgz 
(mình đã test trên máy mình rùi.bạn cài rồi vào settings xuống format chọn wav nhé.vì mình thấy đuôi amr máy không đọc được)

----------

